

In a city that plays it safe, incubator has a tough job - babul
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2008/06/01/in_a_city_that_plays_it_safe_incubator_has_a_tough_job/

======
babul
"One initiative, Y Combinator, is trying to change that dynamic - futilely, so
far."

They must see that this is not true. Are they not aware of the many success
stories so far? VC circles/models across the globe are being changed by YC
based on these successes.

~~~
pg
He just means futilely trying to change the atmosphere in Boston. Which was
true till recently. But I'm getting more hopeful. So many investors are
signing up for the Boston Demo Day that we're starting to worry whether we'll
have room.

~~~
babul
Other than the fact they are likely to invest in young/the startups, what (if
any) are the criteria for inviting investors?

